
Apple iMessage and Poor User Experiences - ashishgandhi
http://mgalligan.com/post/13214024991/apple-imessage-and-poor-user-experiences
======
gks
I think a thing to remember is that Apple will probably iterate on this, much
like any other technology, and make it better with each release. At least,
that is my hope. I sadly don't have enough friends with iPhones to notice… so
I'm stuck keeping my unlimited text messaging for the time being.

------
dlsspy
Thing that sucks the most about it is that I can only use this service from my
iPad. I SMS mostly from my browser when I'm at my computer. Sometimes my iPad
when I'm away, otherwise my phone. I'd like to be able to communicate with
more Apple users a bit more freely.

~~~
gks
There have been rumors of iChat getting iMessage integration of some kind.

But I'd like it to be taken a step further. I'd really like to be able to have
my phone in a charger a la a WebOS device and have text messages and iMessages
go directly to my computer or iPad so that I could reply from there. The
messages can go through the internet from those devices, or directly through
the iPhone. I don't care which, so long as I have the ability to use my Mac
and iPad without having to use my phone for every message.

------
ricardobeat
The author seems to have missed the fact that iMessage only lets you send non-
sms messages when the other contact is online (blue "send" button), otherwise
it's sms only (green button).

They never said you'd be able to send free SMS from an internet connection, so
that table is kind of obvious. In the end, the user doesn't have to care, it
just works. The only case where you might lose a message is if the recipient
disconnects right before you send it, and even then you'll know it wasn't
delivered. FaceTime is in much worse waters.

~~~
dmishe
>iMessage only lets you send non-sms messages when the other contact is online
(blue "send" button)

in theory yes, in practice it tries to send imessage when _i am_ online, but
my recipient isn't

~~~
ricardobeat
Just tested here. It will do that, but after a few minutes without
confirmation, it will resend the message as SMS. You can explicitly tell it to
do that by holding over a message baloon.

~~~
dmishe
Right, though I would think it checks recipient status right away

